# Fish4Dogs puppy food?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone feed the Fish4Dogs puppy food? I'm looking to move McKenzie off Hills onto a better quality food. 

I'd love to hear from anyone with experience of this food, or any advice on other good puppy foods for her. I've trawled all the very many threads on food and I think I'm even more confused now!

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I fed fish4dogs puppy food to my border collie and have now moved her onto the adult fish4dogs fish and potato. I also feed their salmon mousse and use their salmon oil as toppers. I'm very pro fish since having a dog with a red meat intolerance. Go online and get fish4dogs to send you some puppy samples..........beware, it stinks of fish but the dogs love it!! Getting free samples to start with is much better than spending out and then finding the dog wont touch it !! Its not the cheapest food around but certainly does the trick for my two.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes! I use fish4dogs! and like most food I buy in bulk! but still their main diet is either Nature Diet, Wainwrightw wet, rinti or an equivlant quality wet! lucky that none of these are sensitive otherwise would NOTvary their wet so much!
DT


----------



## LeeM018 (Aug 26, 2010)

Our Flattie has been on f4d puppy (large breed) since we got him at 8 weeks. He has an amazing slick coat and is growing nicely into a well proportioned and healthy dog. 

Clearly we can't say that all of this is down to f4d, but it will have had a significant part to play and therefore I will wholeheartedly recommend giving it a go with your pup and seeing how they get on. To be fair I'm yet to hear of a case where somebody has been unhappy with the results from using f4d.

If you're going to buy directly from them make sure you join there online puppy club first for something like £2. You get a nice starter pack with various food bits and pamphlets - but better than that you also get large discounts off the puppy range of food. :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My goldie does fantastic on fish4dogs, definitely the best dry for her ( i also feed wet and raw)


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i hadnt used the puppy one, but i use the adult one sometimes. its a very good food, and i always recommend it. big thumbs up here!:thumbup:


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I wean my pups onto f4d and raw. Is a great food.


----------



## Ridgielover (Apr 16, 2008)

My 5 Ridgebacks and 2 Australian Shepherds have been on this food for a while now and I'm really pleased with it. Lots of my friends have changed their dogs over to it after seeing the condition of my crew. I don't add anything to it either whereas I used to add tins of sardines etc to food before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

we do its a great food


----------



## BarkingNeeds (Jan 10, 2011)

We currently feed fish4dogs food & treats to all our dogs.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

I feed F4D puppy, we changed the pup onto it at about 6 months and she loves it. She had a problem with Hot Spots before changing her food, but havent had one since. We also feed the salmon mouse which she loves! :thumbup:


----------



## Oscar chases ducks (Nov 23, 2011)

After having a lab pup that had intolerance to James Wellbeloved I moved him onto Fish 4 Dogs and have not looked back. He loves it, it is stinky but feels good to know he won't react to it, he has a lovely healthy coat.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oscar chases ducks said:


> After having a lab pup that had intolerance to James Wellbeloved I moved him onto Fish 4 Dogs and have not looked back. He loves it, it is stinky but feels good to know he won't react to it, he has a lovely healthy coat.


glad to hear your dog is going so well on it


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

Kc highly recommends the adult small bite variety :thumbsup:

They both love the salmon mousse but it gives them massive poo


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

F4D's is very good for your Dog I feed it to mine and he absolutly adores it...Also I think its packed full of Protein and that so win win


----------



## Butchcass (Jan 25, 2012)

I have recently received the "puppy trial pack" for my pup Dex and he went absolutely mad for it! It was really good seeing his reaction when I put it down, he was soooooo happy eating it and after it too.
Unfortunately it stinks of fish and my wife who is the 1 that is with him most of the day when I'm at work hates fish and won't feed him it!  Grrrrrrr
It is also quite pricey, this is the cheapest place I found:
Fish 4 Dogs Finest Complete, Fish 4 Dogs Products


----------



## AlexJC (Jan 25, 2012)

I normally buy it from Finest Fish4dogs Complete

decent range of stuff tbh


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Butchcass, I keep my fish4dogs complete in one of those spring loaded flip top bins and keep the fish4dogs treats (fish skins) in a tupperware container with a tight lid. I don't find the smell too bad because of this.


----------

